# Information on Emanuel county



## TOXLEY (Jul 10, 2006)

Just leased 1000 acres in Emanuel county and was hoping someone could give some info on the area. Would appreciate any imput as I have never hunted the area before.

Thanks


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 10, 2006)

I hunted in that county for several years and my FIL owns 100 acres in that county as well.

There are some good bucks in the county. I have taken a few 120 class and have seen several in the 130-140 range both in the field and at the processor. The county use to have one of the highest density of deer. I have taken 2 bucks that were over 200 lbs live weight and a few more that were 180-190 lbs.

The rut is kinda weird, Around Twin City it would be around the week before or during the week of the gun opener. In the North part of the county it would be around mid Novemeber but you would see breeding activity all season due to the overpopulation of does.

The last few weeks of the season can be outstanding as well. I have probably seen more of the bigger bucks then. Generally the woods are empty of hunters. If you can get some really cold overcast drizzle rain type of days you can see some deer. I spent most of my time hunting creek or hardwood bottoms but when the weather got nasty I would hunt a clearcut, powerline crossing, or planted pines.

This one was killed in 1997 8 point 203 lbs live weight


----------



## huntininmilan (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey Toxley wherabouts in longwood....i work in longwood for progress energy!  I use to hunt in jenkins county right next to emanuel county....when we dog hunted we spent quite a bit of time in emanuel, as Swamp rat says plenty of big deer there and the rut is definitely weird there!


----------



## TOXLEY (Jul 11, 2006)

*longwood*

Hey huntin I live in Sweetwater but was born and raised in Apopka


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 11, 2006)

I use to live in the Orlando area for about 36 years till I moved to the Panhandle.

Here is another Emanuel County buck. Taken in 1996 with a live weight of 190 lbs


----------



## TOXLEY (Jul 11, 2006)

Sure wouldnt mind seeing a couple of those


----------



## DoeMaster (Jul 11, 2006)

*Emanual/Johnson County*

My deer hunting property is on the Emanual/Johnson County line off Hwy 57 near Swainsboro, GA.  Here are a few pictures of live deer on my property .


----------



## TOXLEY (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Doehunter. Those are some great pics. The property  we will be on is in the small town of Adrien. Once again thanks for all the info.


----------



## TOXLEY (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry Doemaster


----------



## DoeMaster (Jul 11, 2006)

*Emanual County*

My property is also close to Adrian, GA.  I have two tracts of land.  One is about 15 miles NE of Adrian and the other is about 10 miles SW of Adrian.  

Adrian, GA is centered between Dublin GA & Swainsboro, GA.  These are the two larger towns that are nearby.  There isn't much in Adrian.  Both Swainsboro and Dublin have Wal-Marts, Hotels, and plenty of places to eat.  

Dublin also has a pretty good outdoor store called Oconee Bait & Tackle and a couple places that process deer.  There is also a very good Taxidermists in Dublin(Tim Knight).


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 11, 2006)

Make sure you go to Lynn & Bob's in Swainsboro and order the sirloin for two for about 16 bucks.

As they truck the side of steer out on a plate you won't be able to move for a few days.

If you go in their my Father In Law has a few mounts of deer and mule deer that he donated. Real good people that own and run it. Lynn was pretty involved in dog hunting but might have gotten out of it due to declining health. We use to go to their place up on Coleman Lake and have some pretty good shindigs. His daughter use to or still owns a little juke joint I think is on Hwy 57 at some crossroads. Use to go their and hammer them down for free.


----------



## TOXLEY (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks again guys for all the info. Cant wait to get back in the woods.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Jul 15, 2006)

*Emmanuel  Co.*

I hunt in Johnson Co.  near Emmanuel Co. Line.   One tract near Adrian and one tract near Kite.  It's a nice rural area and there are some pretty good deer there.  I guess the thing that has impressed me the most though, is how friendly all the local people are. You are in a good spot.

You hunting all that land by yourself, or do you have a club?

Jay


----------



## TOXLEY (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks Jay       No there are 10 of us.  One thing I have not  hears is if there any hogs in that part. The land we used to hunt in Laurens cty did not have any, plenty of sign but no sightings.


----------



## jkp (Jul 18, 2006)

Toxley,
I am kind of wondering the same thing.  Any hogs in Emanuel or Johnson county?
J


----------



## Swamprat (Jul 18, 2006)

On the two leases I was on, one near Twin City and the other over towards Wadley there was not one hog. Never even saw a track in 8 years.

My FIL has 100 acres off of Hwy 57 toward Kite and he has some on his property once in awhile. They use to be pretty bad over there about 4-5 years ago until some of the locals started trapping and hunting them during the offseason.


----------



## vince (Aug 2, 2006)

*Swamprat*

Colemans Lake restaurant gots some good eats.Sitting on the Ogeechee river watching the gators swim by.


----------

